# Missy's Thread :)



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)

We had our first photoshoot today! :clap2:


----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh. My goodness.
CUTE!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

SO MUCH ADORABLE!

(lowercase)


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

She is absolutely adorable! Lovely pictures too!


----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)

Missy says Thank You!


----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin21 (Mar 15, 2009)

Awww, Missy is so adorable!! Awesome photos!


----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)

kevin21 said:


> Awww, Missy is so adorable!! Awesome photos!


Thank you!


----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)

Missy's conquering of the water bowl.


----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)

Went to the lake today!! The water was COLD, but Missy loved it !


----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

What a beautiful puppy! Love your pictures.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

In love with your puppy and these pictures of your puppy. How old is she now? Is she from a breeder or rescue? So jealous. I grew up with Golden's, I will probably never own one again, but I'll always have a soft spot for them. 

Also... camera?


----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)

sydneynicole said:


> In love with your puppy and these pictures of your puppy. How old is she now? Is she from a breeder or rescue? So jealous. I grew up with Golden's, I will probably never own one again, but I'll always have a soft spot for them.
> 
> Also... camera?


Thank you! She is just about 3 months old. We adopted her from a shelter. Originally we were told/sure she was a golden retriever mix, but we did a DNA test and it says she is actually labrador, great Pyrenees, border collie! No golden at all.. which is really hard for me to believe, haha.

I use a Canon Eos 6D camera, and the photos in my last post were done with a canon 85mm f1.8 lens


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow that's interesting! I would have believed pure golden haha. But I guess I could see her being those breeds.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She's so stinkin' cute! Fantastic photos, and I'm assuming some post-editing to make them glow like that? Very nicely done.


----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)

Sibe said:


> She's so stinkin' cute! Fantastic photos, and I'm assuming some post-editing to make them glow like that? Very nicely done.


Thank you! 

This new lens I got just a few days ago (the 85mm) produces some nice glow as well but yes! I use Lightroom. Warmed up colors and softened harsh sunlight.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Missy is beautiful, and those photos are stunning too!


----------

